# Teuto Tour Bad Iburg



## sterniwaf (6. September 2004)

Am Sonntag, den 05. September fand in Bad Iburg die 6.Teuto-Tour statt. Bin die 40 km Runde gefahren. Toll organisiert, fantastische Wege. Steile Anstiege, Single-Trails, verblockte Abfahrten, alles was das Biker-Herz höher schlagen läßt. Vielleicht ist hier ja noch jemand, der mitgefahren ist, würde gerne andere Leute hören!


----------



## rigger (7. September 2004)

Bin am sonntag auch mitgefahren, mit Bommel ausm Racing Team und nem Freund von ihm auch die 40 Km, die letzten 20 km allerdings nur noch mit dem kleinsten Kettenblatt!!
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur zustimmen was die Orga angeht einfach super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (8. September 2004)

Hallo Nils
Warum auf dem kleinsten Blatt? Richtig steil war doch eigentlich das Stück nach der Wende, unten war ein Holzschild, irgendeine Quelle. Wo fahrt ihr sonst?
Gruß Sterni


----------



## spirit_de (8. September 2004)

Hi folks,

Sagt mal gibt es zu dieser teuto tour ne streckenbeschreibung wohne nämlich uni bedingt in osnabrück und suche noch nen gutes trainingsgebiet.

Wenn es eine im netz gibt wäre ich ttal begeistert über einen link oder ähnlichem.


danke

spirit


----------



## rigger (8. September 2004)

Hi Sterni

Mir ist wegen einem Kettenklemmer das mittlere Kettenblatt gebrochen und auf dem großen kommt man so schlecht die berge hoch!    
Da ich nicht richtig fit bin ist für mich alles Steil!     
Ich fahr sonst im Teuto von Ibbenbüren bis Tecklenburg oder in der Woche im Deister, da ich im mom. in Hannover zur Meisterschule geh!


----------



## sterniwaf (9. September 2004)

Hi Nils
Ach duch Schei...! Aber es haben ja auch genug Leute mit ihrem Bike im Wald gestanden, viele schon am Anfang der Tour. es kann ja vielleicht so mancher die Nase rümpfen und sagen, Teutoburger Wald, was ist das? Technisch gesehen, war es eine Tour die manchen Feldweg-Marathon locker in den Schatten stellt. Ich war so ziemlich vorne, da waren so manche "Cracks" , die schnell die Feldwege hochkamen und auch auf den breiten Waldweg-Abfahrten Tempo machten, aber in den technisch anspruchsvollen Stücken, wie der letzten Abfahrt vom Langen Berg, mehr auf der Bremse hingen und durch die Gegend rutschten als zu fahren. Schöne Sachen habe ich gesehen, alleine das hat die Teilnahme gelohnt!
Hi spirit
Leider wird es diese Runde nie als feste Touren-Beschreibung geben. Lienen und Bad Iburg sind reine Spaziergänger und Kur-Orte  . es ist nur den Organisatoren zu verdanken, das wir eine solche Tour bekommen. So ungefähr kann ich die Tour nachvollziehen, aber die haben einige Wege eingebaut, die selbst mit der Beschilderung nur schwer zu finden waren.


----------



## Pablo-Inkasso (9. September 2004)

Hi Spirit,
eine Karte zur Teutotour findest du unter www.teutotour.de . Dort guckst du einfach in das "Teuto Tour Archiv", in dem Du zu allen bisherigen Touren Streckenpläne finden solltest.
Gruß
Pablo


----------



## sterniwaf (10. September 2004)

Die Karte kenne ich auch. Sie vermittelt nur einen oberflächlichen Eindruck von der Strecke. Manche Abzweige der Runde waren so winzig und die Wege nur spurbreit, das ohne Beschilderung kaum eine Chance besteht, die Strecke komplett zu fahren. Aber wer geschickt mit einer Karte umgehen kann, an jedem Abzweig sich orientiert, kann`s probieren. 
Pablo, bist du mitgefahren? Dann wüßtest du, wovon ich rede. Nach der Karte auf teutotour.de einen in den Wald zu schicken ist schon fast unverschämt.
Spaß macht es natürlich,so wie ich es auch versuche, ein Gebiet im Teuto vornehmen und es systematisch abzufahren.


----------



## Pablo-Inkasso (11. September 2004)

@sterniwaf: Leider konnte ich die Tour nicht mitfahren, da ich beim Münster Marathon jemanden betreuen mußte.
Sicher ist es schwer, die Strecke nach einer Karte zufinden, aber wenn man Sie dann erstmal hat, kann man Sie ja wahrscheinlich relativ rund durchfahren. Und es geht ja glaub ich auch nicht darum Sie exakt nachzufahen, sondern spirit sucht ja nur ein Trainingsgebiet, und dazu reichen die Karten auf der Teutotour Seite aus(Meine Einschätzung) Ansonsten kann ich Spirit empfehlen, sich bei der Kurverwaltung in Bad Iburg für kleines Geld die Wanderkarte von der Gegend zu bestellen, die reicht erstmal völlig aus und dann halt einfach, falls er es trailig will, mal die kleinen Pfade rechts links der Waldautobahnen runter zu düsen.

Gruß
Pablo


----------



## talybont (11. September 2004)

Moin,

erst freitags von Altenbeken nach Osnabrück (Hermannsweg, 120 km, 2350 hm, 7:55h), dann samstags 112 km mit dem Rennrad und dann noch die Teutotour mit Radanreise von Osnabrück (nochmal 80 km). Die erste Runde lief super, auf der zweiten bin ich dann total abgekackt  . Ich wollte mit meinem Storck-Traktor einen Freund aus Osnabrück auf seiner Rennsemmel verfolgen. Naja, 20 km ging das, aber fast 5 kg Laufräder fordern da halt ihren Tribut  .

Ansonsten eine sehr schöne Strecke, mit feinen Trails und wenig Asphalt. Ein echter Leckerbissen. Auch im Norden scheint es Berge zu geben, wenn auch keine so steilen wie bei uns zu Hause. Dafür habt Ihr mehr Trails zur Verfügung.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## sterniwaf (12. September 2004)

Hallo talybont
Das war ja ein riesen Programm. Aich bin selber von Warendorf mit dem Bike gekommen, waren am Sonntag bei mir genau 111 km. Die zweite Runde hatte es ja auch richtig in sich. Ich finde aber auch das toll, weil die ersten 20 km am Großen Freeden wirklich für jeden zu schaffen sein sollten, die Zweite für die Anspruchsvolleren. Wenn ich dann so manchen Bericht hier im Forum über langweilige Riesen-Marathons nur über breite Schotterwege lese, bin ich happy, das die Leute in Iburg und Lienen sich solche Mühe geben!
Gerade die schmalen Single-Trails waren für mich das Salz in der Suppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirit_de (17. September 2004)

Danke für die Hinweise Jungs werd mir das demnächst mal anschauen fahren.

mfg
spirit


----------



## American Eagle (6. September 2005)

Also es war mal wieder ein TOP EVENT der mein Bikerherz hat höherschlagen lassen. Bestes Wetter und super nette Leute so stell ich mir Mountainbiken vor. Bin die 40 Km Runde gefahren die Leider erst ab 27 km richtig gut zur Sache ging. Aber wie gesagt es hat tierisch viel Spass gemacht. Nächstes Jahr wieder.
Vieleicht habt Ihr mich ja gesehen Orangenes Hardtail von der Edelschmiede ;-) American Eagle


----------



## Kalles (26. August 2009)

Hallo
Es lohnt sich diese Tour im Forum wieder nach vorne zu bringen. Die Jungens machen einen guten Job.
11te Tour ist am 06.09.09
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dort.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## Kalles (27. August 2009)

Moin
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## nomis-simon (4. September 2009)

wo geht denn die tour eigentlich los ?


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

In Bad Iburg am Schalottensee an der Brücke auf den Parkplatz fahren, dann kann man es schon sehen, od. Teutotour im google.
Gruß Kalles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nomis-simon (5. September 2009)

ok, danke !


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2013)

Ich möchte hier auf die Teuto Tour am 01.09.2013 in Bad Iburg hinweisen.
Nähere Daten bekommt ihr auf Teuto Tour .de

Gruß Kalle


----------

